

Best of Hacker News - ma2rten
http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=+&sortby=points+desc

======
biot
Not that karma means anything, but it's amazing that the user who submitted
Bellard's Linux-in-browser story received more karma from submitting that one
URL than I have for the hundreds of comments I've made over the last eight
months.

------
duck
Highest vote counts != Best of (IMHO)

~~~
coderdude
You know this list is flawed when the 8th entry for Best of Hacker News is
"Osama bin Laden Is Dead."

------
tokenadult
I'm sure that eventually the "I don't learn anything on HN anymore, bring back
the upvote count" thread will fall out of the top ten. The sooner, the better
as far as I am concerned. If you haven't already upvoted the thread "How I
Hacked Hacker News (with arc security advisory)," you should. That is a
classic HN thread, full of interesting ideas, and well deserves your upvote
even after most of the reported bugs have been fixed.

(Disclaimer: I don't have any karma dogs in this fight. I just like good, on-
topic content here.)

~~~
ma2rten
I noticed that most stories are quite recent, so I'd say if you normalize for
total upvotes in the period that one would prolly be on top.

------
bfung
funny, i was just mucking with the api.hnsearch.com yesterday for the exact
same query. Then I got distracted with the nice weather...

Here's the same query w/the rest api, but w/o paging. use the parameters start
and limit for paging.

[http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?filte...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?filter\[fields\]\[type\]=submission&sortby=points%20desc)

------
alorres
The filter on date seems like the comments on Hacker News. Only difference is
an occasional link will appear in the feed. Just wondering as to why comments
are included in the filter.

------
shii
This is the true best of HN, imo: <http://www.skrenta.com/hn/>

------
Mithrandir
Thank you for providing the link! I'd trying been trying to get it before, but
for some reason it wouldn't work.

------
kahawe
A reddit link amongst the top 3... shame on you HN.

~~~
xtacy
Why shame? You should check the first comment on that post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004210>

~~~
kahawe
I move: pareidolia.

Also, this oh-so-touching story smells way too much of 4chan/reddit style
trolling.

